# A (Love Story) Worth Following



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Days before Supertyphoon Yolanda slammed Eastern Visayas killing thousands, an online romance was blooming between Houssam Hammoudi, a 31-year-old Canadian Muslim based in Montreal, and Mary Grace Acojedo, 22, of Ormoc City in Leyte.
When suddenly all communication via Facebook and Skype stopped on that...


Read More Here
{source: Daily Inquirer}


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Love story*



Jet Lag said:


> Days before Supertyphoon Yolanda slammed Eastern Visayas killing thousands, an online romance was blooming between Houssam Hammoudi, a 31-year-old Canadian Muslim based in Montreal, and Mary Grace Acojedo, 22, of Ormoc City in Leyte.
> When suddenly all communication via Facebook and Skype stopped on that...
> 
> 
> ...


What a hero the Canadian man and what a mess he had to get her out of and pay.


----------

